# ***PROOF*** 90% rider and 10% bike



## Ska (Jan 12, 2004)




----------



## Anonymous (Mar 3, 2005)

I lost all respect for the guy when he did the biker fox flip


----------



## mikeridesabike (Feb 16, 2009)

I hate videos like that. They just remind me of how bad my technical skills are.


----------



## Ska (Jan 12, 2004)

Anonymous said:


> I lost all respect for the guy when he did the biker fox flip


LMAO........yeah, I could have done without that (and kinda thought the same) but, hopefully you finished at least most of the vid. He's got skill; there's no doubt.


----------



## CharleyGnarlyP290 (Apr 26, 2010)

That was great!


----------



## lightjunction (May 17, 2011)

Anonymous said:


> I lost all respect for the guy when he did the biker fox flip


Agreed :thumbsup:

Cool video though. I'm now 100% convinced that I suck at mountain biking.


----------



## mtec (Sep 23, 2010)

I love how the first drop totally ****ed the frame. 

Great video.


----------



## ImaFred (May 16, 2009)

:thumbsup:


----------



## scrublover (Dec 30, 2003)

Awesome!


----------



## TallChris (Oct 16, 2008)

I love it!! That was great!


----------



## whoda*huck (Feb 12, 2005)

Back flips sans helmet on that bike? 100% skill and 0% sense.


----------



## Ska (Jan 12, 2004)

whodaphuck said:


> Back flips sans helmet on that bike? 100% skill and 0% sense.


Actually, he had no helmet for the duration of the video (except when welding).

Looks like you 100% missed the point :thumbsup:


----------



## Funrover (Oct 4, 2006)

Great skills! Great video!


----------



## mtbnozpikr (Sep 1, 2008)

Wow that was impressive. If he can do that on on that bike I wonder how much he can clean it up with a bike actually built for it.


----------



## capoz77 (Sep 14, 2006)

amazing skills!!!

made me feel happy such a pile of junk was put to good use!


----------



## Pädi1 (Jan 2, 2012)

Ska said:


> Actually, he had no helmet for the duration of the video (except when welding).
> 
> Looks like you 100% missed the point :thumbsup:


If you meant by this (missing the point thing) that it's part of the bikes style or something to not use a helmet, looking at his other videos it looks like he never uses a helmet.
He sure is skilled but the fact he doesn't use a helmet turns me a bit off rft:


----------



## LazyRid3r (Jan 21, 2012)

mikeridesabike said:


> I hate videos like that. They just remind me of how bad my technical skills are.


I was just thinking that dude, I was like " damm i suck man "


----------



## Jon Richard (Dec 20, 2011)

capoz77 said:


> amazing skills!!!
> 
> made me feel happy such a pile of junk was put to good use!


What are you talking about? that bike was AWESOME :cornut:, _was_ being the operative word.

I'm perfectly comfortable being 10% rider 90% bike, I look way cool as long as I remain still.:yesnod:


----------



## sxotty (Nov 4, 2005)

Obviously he showed that the bike needed a bit of work since it folded in half at the beginning


----------



## Coopie (Dec 2, 2005)

Loved it made my day.


----------



## Ska (Jan 12, 2004)

Pädi said:


> If you meant by this (missing the point thing) that it's part of the bikes style or something to not use a helmet, looking at his other videos it looks like he never uses a helmet.
> He sure is skilled but the fact he doesn't use a helmet turns me a bit off rft:


Nope, not what I meant at all.......and "_style_" has nothing to do with it either.

I posted the link to show how it really doesn't matter what you ride.......it's the rider. He missed the point and, it would seem, so have you, instead deciding to focus on the fact that he is not wearing a helmet.........blah blah blah......

TOTALLY beside the point. That's what I meant.

Personally, I wear a helmet every time I ride (no matter what I'm riding) and I feel everyone else should too but I don't preach it. Also, I did NOT intend for this thread to turn into some big stupid helmet debate. Good God.........we've seen that enough and I want no part of it thank you very much.

Do what you want when it comes to helmets, that's what I do. For me, it just happens to be wearing a helmet every time I ride. I may not agree when someone doesn't but, clearly, this guy is competent and old enough to decide for himself.

Don't focus on that ****.

cheers.


----------



## IowaCoug (Jul 25, 2010)

Funniest video I have seen in a while....Thanks!


----------



## 29ger (Jan 1, 2011)

I'd say that since the bike broke about every 5th stunt, which resulted in a crash, that it was at least 20% bike.


----------



## wyatt79m (Mar 3, 2007)

great video


----------



## jds2835 (May 22, 2011)

Nice!


----------



## Ken in KC (Jan 12, 2004)

*I'm offended!*

First, the guy has far more skills than I do.

Second, the guy completely and totally rocks the bike.

Third, the Bike Fox bar flip brings back great memories of long along discussions

and Fourth.... The guy has far more skills than I do....


----------



## One Pivot (Nov 20, 2009)

Ska said:


> I posted the link to show how it really doesn't matter what you ride.......it's the rider.


Dude, you need to go back and watch the video.. the bike catastrophically breaks every 30 seconds or so :lol:

The guy has skills, I thought it was a great video, and pretty funny. It does show what happens if you try to push a shitty bike too hard too though


----------



## shwinn8 (Feb 25, 2006)

cool video! it would have been even cooler if he had a helmet on


----------



## Ska (Jan 12, 2004)

One Pivot said:


> Dude, you need to go back and watch the video.. the bike catastrophically breaks every 30 seconds or so :lol:
> 
> The guy has skills, I thought it was a great video, and pretty funny. It does show what happens if you try to push a shitty bike too hard too though


No kidding it breaks........

He's still getting it done on that bike, that's all I'm sayin'.

And to quote you again.
_"The guy has skills, I thought it was a great video, and pretty funny." 
_

Exactly.


----------



## FujNoob (Dec 20, 2009)

I can't even hardly get over a log and dude rides over a car.


Cool video.


----------



## Radchop (Dec 22, 2011)

Makes me want to ride a lilttle harder. Thanks for the post. Peace out.


----------



## Huskywolf (Feb 8, 2012)

Ahaha that was amazing.


----------



## evasive (Feb 18, 2005)

That was awesome. I love the way that every landing sounds like a full metal trashcan.


----------



## One Pivot (Nov 20, 2009)

Does this video make anyone else want to practice the biker fox flip?


----------



## Mr. D (Jun 1, 2008)

:eekster: amazing


----------



## Pädi1 (Jan 2, 2012)

Ska said:


> Nope, not what I meant at all.......and "_style_" has nothing to do with it either.
> 
> I posted the link to show how it really doesn't matter what you ride.......it's the rider. He missed the point and, it would seem, so have you, instead deciding to focus on the fact that he is not wearing a helmet.........blah blah blah......
> 
> ...


You're probably not going to read this post but I just want to make it clear that I don't care if the guy has a helmet or not and that was not what I focussed at watching this. Just understood your post wrong. I too use my helmet, either FF or open during every ride, seeing people with out helmets looks stupid to me but I do not care, even less if they make awesome videos like this


----------



## bigbadwulff (Jan 18, 2012)

Always told my dirt bike racing friends "It isn't the bike". One of my famous quotes on dirt bike sites was this: "A fast bike in the hands of a slow rider is still a slow bike". Guys liked to hop up their bikes and still couldn't touch a good rider on a mediocre bike.
One of the most dominant woods riders of all time, Scott Summers raced a PIG of a bike, a Honda XR600 and beat everyone multiple times. The bike must have weighed ~30lbs, maybe 50lbs more than what everyone else was riding. He was the man at the time.
He lapped me......many times


----------



## NicoleB (Jul 21, 2011)

well...he's being "vintage" by not wearing a helmet either. ahh, the good ol' days. i mean, i'm not THAT old but i rode helmetless and pieces of crap in my youth. i also HAVE a bike like that. i swear it must weigh 60 pounds


----------



## nightops (Dec 17, 2004)

i think the point is just go out and do it on your bike and dont make excuses for what you ride. helmet or no, the guy kills it


----------



## Ska (Jan 12, 2004)

nightops said:


> i think the point is just go out and do it on your bike and dont make excuses for what you ride. helmet or no, the guy kills it


*DING* *DING* *DING*

:thumbsup:


----------



## PretendGentleman (May 24, 2011)

That was awesome. I especially like the first part when he welds the new tube into the frame. Reminds me of my bmx friends who were pro in the 80's. Apparently whenever they'd get a new frame from a manufacturer, the first thing they would do is weld on extra gussets.


----------



## snellvilleGAbiker (Apr 30, 2009)

a true bikeman. If it breaks, weld it up and ride a gain. He got SKILL


----------



## Ace5high (Jan 4, 2011)

Whats wrong with the video? It doesn't work...


----------



## Ronny Grady (Sep 14, 2003)

this message post title says it all! so true!


----------



## ZmyDust (May 13, 2011)

mikeridesabike said:


> I hate videos like that. They just remind me of how bad my technical skills are.


Same here, however until I see somebody my size (6'5 270lbs) doing those moves im just going to chalk it up to I'm too big to pull off that kind of badassery and keep my rubber side down.


----------



## Jon Richard (Dec 20, 2011)

I can't believe everyone is falling for this, it's quite obvious he's riding a custom ti made to look retro with the fenders and the mock aged patina.

Not to mention the clear acrylic helmet.


----------



## wvjeeper (Oct 3, 2008)

If that first landing would have been on a Wally World aluminum frame that would have been a two second video. Guy has mad skills that is for sure.


----------



## Bird (Mar 26, 2004)

Simply incredible.......climbing over the car looked effortless.

Thanks for sharing.


----------



## monkeyninja (May 11, 2010)

sweet!


----------



## smoothie7 (May 18, 2011)

nothing like making use of an old garage sale bike


----------



## charlesinoc (May 17, 2009)

i suck so much. i hate you.


----------



## R T (Feb 13, 2012)

Wow. That was impressive. I don't care who you are


----------



## deanna (Jan 15, 2004)

PretendGentleman said:


> That was awesome. I especially like the first part when he welds the new tube into the frame. Reminds me of my bmx friends who were pro in the 80's. Apparently whenever they'd get a new frame from a manufacturer, the first thing they would do is weld on extra gussets.


Proves steel is real? I was chuckling every time he was bending parts back into shape...


----------



## adam728 (Jan 25, 2006)

Hilarious video. And like many others here, reminds me how badly I suck!



bigbadwulff said:


> Always told my dirt bike racing friends "It isn't the bike". One of my famous quotes on dirt bike sites was this: "A fast bike in the hands of a slow rider is still a slow bike". Guys liked to hop up their bikes and still couldn't touch a good rider on a mediocre bike.
> One of the most dominant woods riders of all time, Scott Summers raced a PIG of a bike, a Honda XR600 and beat everyone multiple times. The bike must have weighed ~30lbs, maybe 50lbs more than what everyone else was riding. He was the man at the time.
> He lapped me......many times


Summers was (is) a beast though, not human! A guy I work with used to do a lot of enduros, he's ridden with Summers. Said at the Michigan 6 Day they were play riding and he heard Scott coming, so he started hammering, and was doing a decent job of keeping ahead. When he finally decided it was time to let Summer's by he realized Scott was riding 2-up with this girl on the back. Said he felt like a very, very small man at that point.

When I was younger I needed the best of everything on a dirt bike. As I progressed I realized that I could ride about anything with a decent suspension setup and not have it make that much difference in the end. Loved going to harescrambles out west and seeing ubber-beginners with like $10K in a 450F constantly complaining that if they only had a little more power, a little better footpeg, etc etc. Heck, I made it to "A" and still could get passed by a kid on a mini or some 50lb overweight 50 year old on a ratty looking KTM of yester-year.


----------



## bighit (Feb 13, 2004)

The reweld makes it epic.


----------



## rydbyk (Oct 13, 2009)

awesome.

more like 99% rider 1% bike


----------



## Ace5high (Jan 4, 2011)

mtec said:


> I love how the first drop totally ****ed the frame.
> 
> Great video.


That first drop is the best part of the video lmao :lol:


----------



## aph72 (Jun 28, 2006)

I really like that video: A good mix of humor and skills. I really like how the bike sounds like a bucket of bolts everytime he lands.


----------



## steiny (Jul 8, 2004)

O ... M ... G ... My gut hurts from laughing so hard at that video. That was hilarious. Great skill, great edit work, great video idea. Outstanding.


----------



## ericF600 (May 18, 2004)

I feel...inadequate for sure with my biking skills


----------



## Ska (Jan 12, 2004)

Another fine example. 

Freaking awesome. :thumbsup:


----------



## JonnyB76 (Nov 13, 2009)

Holy Sh!t ! That is Determination!

He has an unfair adavatage in the weight reduction department for not needing a second peddle and crank arm and for that mater a LEG.:devil:

Whoever he is, is The Man!


----------



## ericF600 (May 18, 2004)

cannondale should give him a free lefty. I especially like the guy withthe dumb look on his face in the background. he has both legs and has to walk it. not that guy! that guy is amazing


----------



## mtbnozpikr (Sep 1, 2008)

That is absolutely amazing. I have seen prosthetics on the trail but I have absolutely no words for that. Hats off to people like that.


----------



## D-REW (Feb 21, 2012)

LMAO! damn he straight up demolished that bike and can still shred


----------



## WolfAshes (Jun 7, 2004)

Great video. I liked the drop > break > fix > repeat scene the best! :thumbsup:


----------



## chalacha (Sep 10, 2009)

Great video. Makes me sick and motivates at the same time. Wow.


----------



## PedalFasterJonathan (Feb 6, 2012)

Reminds me of some of the garbage I've ridden in the past, ugh, of course, not with anywhere near that level of skill.


----------



## Mullen (Dec 18, 2010)

I bet that guy can shred a real trials bike.


----------



## justlearning (Feb 20, 2012)

Amazing skills. Thanks for the video.


----------



## thebub321 (Feb 26, 2012)

wow.


----------



## HelloMyNameIsSean (Sep 14, 2011)

He looks like a gymnast that got bored and found a bike lol, awesome. 

Oh yeah, I suck too.


----------



## Kriss_falle (Jun 17, 2011)

Wow that one legged guy is awesome. 
Is this the definition of determination with a capital D?


----------



## Jason5906 (Feb 26, 2012)

ha good one


----------



## henrymiller1 (Apr 25, 2008)

WOW, i am amazed. I never send videos to friends, but this one has to be sent. Thanks


----------



## wintersolstice (Feb 26, 2012)

Man, here I was drooling over a new bike... and now I've seen this.
I think I'll keep mine longer, and work on *me* instead


----------



## colmmac (Aug 24, 2011)

Hilarious, must get practicing


----------



## Blksocks (Dec 22, 2009)

I can do that.




























In my head! Awesome skills and klunker!!


----------



## Mellow Yellow (Sep 5, 2003)

Good grief!! that's some skill!


----------



## ksechler (Nov 8, 2004)

To funny, thanks for finding that. 

Of course some boob is always going to complain about the helmet or the flip....


----------



## Blurr (Dec 7, 2009)

Great video and IM happy to be .1 percent rider and 99.9 percent bicycle, canceling my order on riser handlebars....


----------



## Ska (Jan 12, 2004)

The video is good but many are missing the far more impressive (in my opinion) person I posted later on, after the video, on page 3.

Figured I'd re-post that pic again, so we don't miss it......and none of us come up with any excuses why we didn't ride today. 

Another fine example of 90% rider.....

Great stuff. 

Inspirational!


----------



## David C (May 25, 2011)

I bet he rides clipless 

And shin scars ain't a problem either


----------



## johnlh (Aug 16, 2008)

Ska said:


> The video is good but many are missing the far more impressive (in my opinion) person I posted later on, after the video, on page 3.
> 
> Figured I'd re-post that pic again, so we don't miss it......and none of us come up with any excuses why we didn't ride today.
> 
> ...


This merits it's own thread.


----------

